# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  pregled AS u Splitu

## luciana32

Alo, alo,

Zna li netko kada će biti pregled AS U Splitu?

Hvala,

Luciana

----------


## zrinka

ne znamo jos   :Sad:  
mozda ovo proljece

a mozemo probati individualno pogledati sjedalicu?
idem javiti curama zaduzenim za AS u splitu
 :Smile:

----------


## Sretna Mama

Bilo bi i meni drago da se organizira pregled. Dosla bi,jer mislim da mi sjedalica nije bas u najboljem redu vezana.

----------


## happy mummy

kao sto je zrinka rekla, bojim se da sluzbeni pregled nece biti skoro. ali mi cure koje smo prosle edukaciju mogle bismo se naci i pogledati sjedalice. evo, krenimo od termina u utorak oko 16,30 na parkingu gradjevinskog faksa. lala, zrinka,vanjci, je li vama odgovara, bilo bi dobro da smo barem dvije. luciana, sretna (ukrade mi nick   :Razz:  ) je li vama pase tada?

----------


## Sretna Mama

To je povise splita 3? Ima i neka autokuca jel tako? Mogla bih u 4 ne u ipo jer mi je starijem trening u 6

----------


## zrinka

da, skoda autokuca
prije nje skrenes livo, pa uz malu rampu desno

samo happy, ne znam,  bojim se guzve na prakiralistu u to rano popodne, a mozda i nije?
ajde baci oko kad se budes jednom vracala s posla  :Smile:

----------


## Sretna Mama

Super onda znam gdje je to.   :Smile:

----------


## vanjci

utorak, 4ipo, gradevinski, ok  :Grin:

----------


## happy mummy

daklem, vanji i meni ok, udruzenim snagama cemo sigurno napravit nesto pametno  :D  sretna, pa stignes na trening u 6 i ako je ovo u 4 i po. do 5 smo gotovi, sigurno.

----------


## Sretna Mama

Ok. onda utorak 4ipo na parkiralistu :Smile:

----------


## luciana32

Alo,

i ja ću pokušati doći. Nema mi tko pričuvati malenog ali probat ću zamolit brata. Nadam se da ću uspjeti.

Vidimo se,

Luciana

----------

na pregled autosjedalica je preporucljivo dovesti i dijete

----------


## Sretna Mama

Bez bebača i ne bi mogla doći :Smile:

----------

> Bez bebača i ne bi mogla doći


moj odgovor se odnosio na lucianu

----------

:Smile:

----------


## happy mummy

> Bez bebača i ne bi mogla doći


ma, moze doci i bez bebaca, ali je uvijek preporucljivo da bebac bude tu. da vidimo kako se sad vezuje, sto ne stima, i s bebom u sjedalici pokazemo kako treba biti.   :Smile:

----------


## happy mummy

da, jos nesto. parking od gradjevinskog je dosta velik, da se ne bismo trazili po njemu - idite skroz do kraja parkinga, tamo gdje je fotokopirnica. ja vozim modrog Scenica.

----------


## Sretna Mama

Ok. Budem nasla :Smile:  Ja sam u crvenom Cliu. A i nece mame s bebacima setat po parkingu samo tako...  :Smile:

----------


## luciana32

Najvjerojatnije ću uspjeti doći. Vozim sivog Twinga.

Vidimo se.

----------


## makita

Podižem.
Ja neću obećat, al rado bi se tila iskombinirat s vrimenom i svratit  :Kiss:

----------


## zrinka

cure, bilo bi dobro da dodjete s djecom i s uputama za vasu autosjedalicu   :Smile:

----------


## Sretna Mama

Ja sam autosjedalicu dobila za "babine" tako da se i ne sječam gdje su mi uputstva, vjerovatno ih je stariji sin negdje "pohranio"  :Grin:  
Al ja se nadam da smo i mi dovoljni bez tih upustava kad ih nemam  :Sad:

----------


## zrinka

ma ako nema, nema
samo ti dodji  :D

----------


## Sretna Mama

Naravno  :Smile:   :D

----------


## happy mummy

> Ok. Budem nasla Ja sam u crvenom Cliu. A i nece mame s bebacima setat po parkingu samo tako...


moje dijete je doma   :Razz:  i btw. koma mi ovo, svi smo s renaultima   :Laughing:

----------


## vanjci

istina i ja imam dva   :Razz:  ali cu bit pjeske...
skoro sam zaboravila, na ovo, hvala makita  :Kiss:

----------


## Sretna Mama

Cure moje.... necu  moci doci  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Marin(stariji sin) mi je zafibrao, jako ima fibru 39,5. I ne mogu ga ostavit, a suprug radi :Sad: (((((((((

Meni se uvijek nesto tako namisti  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## vanjci

jel nam neko onda doalzi???da se ne spustam bez veze 8)

----------


## makita

Ja mislila doć. 
S Corsom, ne Renaultom... 8)

----------


## makita

Jel luciana stiže :? 

Sretna mama, bash mi je žao.

----------


## luce2006

ajme, ja tek sad ovo vidin. jel se mozemo ja i luciana onda zabiljezit za neki sljedeci put, pliiiiiz

----------


## luce2006

ajme, oprostite, lapsus, trebalo je pisat ja i sretna mama

----------


## makita

A nećemo samo zbog mene, jel da?
Amo drugi put, ha?

----------


## zrinka

jel bi netko dosao danas?

----------


## Sretna Mama

Sutra ako i bude imao fibru moram s Tonćom na vjezbe,a muz je kuci,  tako da ako bi mogli sutra u 4 ipo bilo bi super.

----------


## vanjci

sta , onda ne idemo danas???nista ne kuzim-plavusa se vratila sa posla, pojela i mozak mi ne radi  :Laughing:

----------


## makita

Ja mislim da ne idemo danas. Osim tebe i mene nitko nije preostao...Zrinka je već to naučila, ja mogu probat doć drugi dan  :Smile:

----------


## Sretna Mama

Ja bih rado dosla, cak sam i oprala auto  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  al... nemogu, upravo je zaspao spustila sam mu temp. i strah me je ostavit ga u takvom stanju....

----------


## vanjci

nema frke ja sam blizu mozemo koji god dan  :Smile:

----------


## luciana32

evo ja sam ovo tek sad vidila. A danas sam bila tamo i čekala...
Može onda drugi put, neka dijete ozdravi.

Javite kada. Pozdrav,


Luciana

----------


## vanjci

shit, saljem ti broj mob slijedeci put, da sam znala da ces doc  :Crying or Very sad:  a ja i hepimami se cule i pokasale skuzit jel ko uopce dolazi i zakljucile da niko  :Mad:

----------


## zrinka

luciana32, ajoj, sorry   :Sad:

----------


## lalah

> evo ja sam ovo tek sad vidila. A danas sam bila tamo i čekala...
> Može onda drugi put, neka dijete ozdravi.
> 
> Javite kada. Pozdrav,
> 
> 
> Luciana


i ja isto   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

da smo se bar skužile

----------


## vanjci

i ti lalo bila dole???? zaboga....koji los dogovor....

----------


## zrinka19

ima li kakve šanse da se pregled održi sutra, u četvrtak ili petak, i to kroz jutro, ili idući tjedan, ali onda popodne????

----------


## zrinka

trebamo dogovoriti neki znak prepoznavanja

----------


## vanjci

> ima li kakve šanse da se pregled održi sutra, u četvrtak ili petak, i to kroz jutro, ili idući tjedan, ali onda popodne????


ja mogu samo popodne. ocemo ugovorit slijedeci utorak popodne kao sta smo ovaj trebale??ali ajmo slozit listu ko bi dosao da znamo kad neko otpadne jel neko jos ostao da ce doc.., mlao sam se zapretljala, jel me kuzite???  :Embarassed:

----------


## Sretna Mama

Ok. Ja mogu uvijek(osim kad ulete ovako iznimne situacije  :Sad:  ). Iduči utorak popodne u 4 ipo?

----------


## vanjci

ovako  UTORAK 13.03. U 16:30 (onda kopipejstajte dalje):
1.sretna mama

----------


## luciana32

Alo,

pokušati ću i ja doći. Ništa ne obećavam jer mi je muž stalno na putu a beba je premala (2 mjeseca) pa je ne bih vozila u autu jer nisam sigurna za stolicu (muž je montirao ali se pomiče, nešto je on o pogrešno montirao).

Vidimo se

----------


## zrinka

ovako UTORAK 13.03. U 16:30 (onda kopipejstajte dalje): 
1.sretna mama
2.luciana32

----------


## happy mummy

*luciana32*, bilo bi dobro kad bi dosla s bebom na pregled, nije samo vazno kako je sjedalica montirana u auto, nego i kako je dijete "montirano" u sjedalicu

----------


## luce2006

ovako UTORAK 13.03. U 16:30 (onda kopipejstajte dalje): 
1.sretna mama
2.luciana32
3.luce2006

zrinka oces ti doc, ja znan jedino tebe. ali mislin da bi i lalah mogla nekako prepoznati.
a mozda bi i najbolje bilo da podijelimo brojeve mobitela pa da se zivkamo

----------


## zrinka

zavisno od mm
nadam se da cu moci doci
ali cure su tu
uzmite brojeve preko pp

----------


## vanjci

nema frke za prepoznavanje, obuci cu ja rodinu fuksija majcu 8)

----------


## zrinka

kako je krenulo ovdje s pregledima, moramo nabaviti rodine kabanice   :Laughing:

----------


## zrinka

joj, joj, ne danas (sam sam sve pomijesala   :Rolling Eyes:  ) nego u utorak, sljedeci tjedan

----------


## happy mummy

cula sam se ovaj tren sa zrinkom, jugo cini svoje, ona je mislila da se dogovaramo za popodne   :Razz:   dakle, cure dogovor je za *sljedeći utorak u 16:30* 
1.sretna mama
2.luciana32
3.luce2006
znak prepoznavanja: vi s djecom, a mi u fuksija majicama (a mozemo i karanfil u zapucku   :Laughing:  )

----------


## zrinka

> znak prepoznavanja: vi s djecom, a mi u fuksija majicama (a mozemo i karanfil u zapucku   )


...a u ruci bombonijeru   :Laughing:

----------


## luce2006

> znak prepoznavanja: vi s djecom,


ih, mene cete lako prepoznat-dolazimo ja, sveki i moje dvi cure, prava mala ekskurzija

----------


## vanjci

> happy mummy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> znak prepoznavanja: vi s djecom, a mi u fuksija majicama (a mozemo i karanfil u zapucku   )
> 
> 
> ...a u ruci bombonijeru


nadam se one a ne mi  :Razz:

----------


## zrinka19

1.sretna mama 
2.luciana32 
3.luce2006 
4.zrinka19-trebali bi doći, ako me ne zezne MM pa po dobrom,starom običaju ne ostane duže na poslu

----------


## talibasi

1.sretna mama 
2.luciana32 
3.luce2006 
4.zrinka19-trebali bi doći, ako me ne zezne MM pa po dobrom,starom običaju ne ostane duže na poslu
5.talibasi - mi smo puta dva, pa cemo vam dati malo vise posla, ali nadam se da to nije problem!   :Grin:

----------


## makita

1.sretna mama 
2.luciana32 
3.luce2006 
4.zrinka19-trebali bi doći, ako me ne zezne MM pa po dobrom,starom običaju ne ostane duže na poslu 
5.talibasi - mi smo puta dva, pa cemo vam dati malo vise posla, ali nadam se da to nije problem! 
6. makita  :D

----------


## željka!

Ja bi tako rado došla, ali ne znam da li ću moći... vikend sam provela bolesna u krevetu...

----------


## luce2006

mm treba auto radi posla   :Sad:  , ne dolazimo

----------


## zrinka19

:Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
upravo me mm obavijestio da sutra radi drugu smjenu umjesto prve, pa ni mi ne možemo doći

ljuta sam, da ne mogu biti ljuća
otvorila bi novi topik,ali nema smisla
nego trpit i pješačit

----------


## zrinka

ostale?
vidimo se?

----------


## vanjci

nama ovo super rjesenje, vec smo mislile kako en mozemo stici svih u jedan dan. ocete vi onda prekosutra ili sliejcei utorak???

----------


## Sretna Mama

Vidimo se, suprug kuci s starijim ja dolazim :D  :D  :D s mlađim

----------


## vanjci

znaci stizu-
1. sretnamama
2.luciana 32
3.talibasi
4.makita
jel to tocno???
za prepoznavanje- ja cu biti u rodinoj majci, plava kosa sa kikicama i velikim crnim suncanim ocalama  :Smile:

----------


## luciana32

99% da i ja dolazim. Vozim sivi twingo.

Vidimo se

----------


## lalah

onda cure, ne pričeta, kako ste zadovoljne

----------


## Sretna Mama

Ja prezadovoljna :D cak sam kad sam dosla kuci sve lijepo razmontirala, skinula navlaku i oprala  :Laughing:  i kasnije mm i ja zajedno smontirali.. bez problems :D  :D

----------


## zrinka

super  :D

----------


## talibasi

i mi prezadovoljni!!kad predjemo u vecu kategoriju opet cemo vas zicati da nam pomognete!
cure puno hvala jos jednom! bas smo vas namucili s nasim "rasporedom" sjedenja!

 :Love:

----------


## zrinka19

MM ide na put četvrtak i petak i ostavlja auto meni  :D , i to je jedinstvena prilika za postavljanje autosjedalice
međutim ovaj tjedan radim popodne   :Crying or Very sad:  , a čini mi se da ste preglede as uvijek obavljali popodne

pa ipak vrijedi da priupitam: ima li ikakve šanse da pregled bude u četvrtak do 13 h, ili poslije 19:30   :Wink:  , ili u petak do 14:30 h, ili poslije 18:30 h  :/

----------


## zrinka19

možda bi mogla i srijeda između 15 h i 17 h
 :Sad:

----------


## zrinka19

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## zrinka19

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## vanjci

ja mogu srijedu od 16, a mozda i u petak iza 18:30. ostale???ili da samo ja dodem???

----------


## zrinka19

curke ??????

----------

